# 100 people... how many Lbs. of ribs?



## anylizer

My wife has asked me to make something for a party at her work. Last time I did pulled pork. I was thinking about smoking up some babybacks... how many lbs. of ribs should I get?

This is supposed to be a pot luck so there will be other food, but no telling what else will be provided. I would rather have extras than not enough.

Thx.

Tim


----------



## pgsmoker64

You will need about 50 racks of babybacks.  Sounds to me like at this function not everyone will eat ribs and with babybacks about 3.99 per pound you are looking at over $400.

Since there will be lots of other food you might consider cutting that in half.

Good luck and be sure to post plenty of q-view of this big smoke!!!

Bill


----------



## anylizer

Thanks Bill... that's kinda what I had in mind. I figured half a rack per person. The wife thought that was too much, and guessed an average of 1/4 rack per person, since some won't eat ribs at all and others will eat very little.On the other hand, when I do ribs for other gatherings, they are usually all gone.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






It's definitely a guess.


----------



## chef jimmyj

For something like a pot luck you can go 1 Rack for every 4 people which will be 3 Bones per person. Most will take only one and a spoon of 3-4 other items. 1 Rack for 2 people is only if there is nothing else but a couple of sides...JJ


----------



## bama bbq

How much pulled pork did you do last time?  100 lbs or 50 lbs?  I am leanin more towards your wife's point of view: 4 persons per rack (3 bones ea).  Besides, isn't that what Frnklin does down in Austin -- creating demand by limiting supply?


----------



## jarjarchef

I would do St.Louis cut spare ribs. More meat to bone ratio.......they are also cheaper here than baby back. I would also go 4 people per rack.......


----------



## anylizer

The last time the was only about 25 people, so that doesn't really count. it was 1 eight lb. butt I think. Will talk to her about it more, but I'm thinking 1/4 rack per person will do the trick.

...to Bama BBQ... I'm not sure I want to create a demand... lmao she keeps me too busy as it is!

 Thanks for all your input guys!

Tim


----------



## jerseydrew

i would have to agree with the others, since there is other food there i would count on at least 3 people per rack and there are people who don't eat pork or don't want to get messy. i would count 3 people per rack and then 2 extra for S&G so i would cook 35 racks for a 100 person pot luck. 

i hope you have a large smoker! i could do 6 at a time on mine. unless you have rib racks but plan for longer time with racks.


----------



## smker

last Tues feed at the hospital i had  15 to 20+  all was welcome,     4 ribs, 2 loins,  plus sides, ( no leftovers)


----------



## crvtt

I'd shoot for under one bone person I'd go with 6 racks and cut up into individual bones and I bet even that's too much.   Really learned a lesson from my friend that would have a big pizza party his son's b day.  Used to always figure 3, usually 4 slices per person and always had a ton of left overs.  Cut it down to 2 slices per person and there's still leftover.  I'm just saying this because in a situation like this you're better off having not enough rather than too much.  Usually in a pot luck by the time the food is transported, cleaned up and taken back home the left overs are often not safe to eat or so picked over that you wouldn't want to eat them.  Being that this a pot luck at work, you'll also have 100 other people bringing dishes!   Using that math everyone really only needs to make enough food for one person, and we all know that never happens.   Think about it, if you took one helping of everything everyone brought, you'd have what, at least 10 plates of food just for yourself?


----------



## anylizer

Well... she did it to me now... lol

   We are up to 150+ people. So now its Ribs, Hamburgers, & hot dogs! Mac & potato salad, beans, green salad & coleslaw. So the burgers come 60/case, dogs come 40/case. Salads are 10lbs. each with the green salad & slaw being 5lbs. & burbon beans @ 10lbs.   I'm not cooking the burgers or dogs, just the ribs... thank the lord!!! lol

 Do you suppose 15 racks of ribs is enough?

Seems like a damn lot of food!!!


----------



## turnandburn

seeems like a lot of food??...??? seems??..??? haha. thats a ton of food.


----------



## pgsmoker64

Anylizer said:


> Well... she did it to me now... lol
> 
> We are up to 150+ people. So now its Ribs, Hamburgers, & hot dogs! Mac & potato salad, beans, green salad & coleslaw. So the burgers come 60/case, dogs come 40/case. Salads are 10lbs. each with the green salad & slaw being 5lbs. & burbon beans @ 10lbs.   I'm not cooking the burgers or dogs, just the ribs... thank the lord!!! lol
> 
> Do you suppose 15 racks of ribs is enough?
> 
> Seems like a damn lot of food!!!


That is a lot of food!  With everything else being served I think 15 or 20 racks would be plenty.  And when you run out you can just listen to them telling everyone how great the ribs were...too bad you didn't get any!  LOL


----------



## crvtt

I'm still confused, are you the only person providing food for this party or are 100 other people bringing food too?


----------



## sqwib

I'm doing a golf Luncheon for 50 

Roast Beef 10lbs
Pulled Pork 8 pounds after cooked
Roasted Potatoes 5-6 lbs
Dutch's wicked baked beans (a lot)
Ribs I'll be doing 6 racks of St. Lois and I'm sure there will be leftovers
potato salad 5lbs
coleslaw ?
This is a ton of food, but wanted a variety, everyone can get a little of everything,

I figured folks would grab one or two with their sandwiches.

Potlucks, you don't usually cook for every person its 4 - 6 persons... sounds like you are catering the event.


----------



## anylizer

LMAO... Well... when it started out, I was just supposed to cook some ribs for a pot luck lunch/party. Maybe 50-60 people, then it grew to 100 people, now 150+, and i am organizing the food & supplies and cooking the ribs.

 Worse part of the whole thing, is I wont even get to be there to eat! the finished ribs will be delivered while I'm at work!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Me & the wife will be having a conversation about "compensation"!


----------



## jerseyhunter

Not all women enjoy ribs because of the fat content and them watching their weight and health. Please keep us informed as to the menu, the attendance and results. Best of luck.


----------



## rbdhd

I'm about to have a party of about 40-50 people. There will be a few kids but a lot of good eaters. I plan to have ribs and brisket as the main dish. How much would I need of each? I will provide side like beans and slaw. I will have hot dogs for the kids. I plan on beer and drinks and a lot of water, it's going to be hot out that day. I'm thinking I need 4-6 briskets and 6-9 racks of St. Luis ribs. To much, to little? More of one or another?

Thanks,
D


----------



## rbdhd

I just wanted to update on the size of briskets I'm using this time are very small.  They are about 2-4# each so not to think I'm cooking 6 10# briskets.  That's way to much!

D


----------



## noboundaries

Okay, let me do the math.  Say the brisket flats you are getting are 3 lb each.  6 x 3 = 18 lbs of brisket.  Plenty for 40-50 people.  Word to the wise, wrap them at the stall.  Folks at a big party like that won't care about the bark and small flats can be shoe leather if under or over cooked.  Use the probe test to determine when done and don't be surprised if they finish at different times.

Racks of ribs?  6 racks x 12 bones = 72 bones divided by 50 = 1.5 bones (rounding up) per person.

                         9 racks x 12 bones = 108 bones divided by 50 = 2.2 bones (rounding up) per person.

I don't bother trimming spare ribs to the St. Louis cut for large pot luck parties (I actually don't bother trimming them at all any longer, but that's just me).  The guys usually grab the larger bones.  I've only had one person complain about the knuckles.  You can easily do 6 or 7 racks if untrimmed.


----------



## sauced

jarjarchef said:


> I would do St.Louis cut spare ribs. More meat to bone ratio.......they are also cheaper here than baby back. I would also go 4 people per rack.......


Yes...this is what I would do for sure!


----------

